# My Pack (Warning: Very Pic Heavy)



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

Just wanted to share some pics of my family. I put as many as I could in my album, but I still have way more so hope you guys don't mind!


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

*King*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics so far!


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Roxy*


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Bear*


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Baby*


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

*Buddy*


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

*And Some Extras*


























































Wow. I'm officially an expert on posting photos now lol!


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Great pics so far!


How'd u squeeze in there! Lol. Thank you.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing!


Thanks for looking!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> How'd u squeeze in there! Lol. Thank you.


I am sneaky fast 

They are an adorable crew


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you so much. I feel a little odd posting pics of a bunch of mutts and a rottie on a site with so many well bred dogs, but I love em n don't care. What amazes me is that everyone else seems to be just as compassionate and you guys don't care either! Guess I've grown accustomed to the norm here which is young thugs with their bullies telling me how much better they are cuz my dogs don't look like theirs. That's okay though, that's normally when I let King out and they're like omg is he gonna eat me or my dog! My favorite response is "Maybe..... Maybe Not" lol. Point is, I feel welcome here already. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha this forum is full of mixes! We are an all over dog community, we care about good owners not what your dogs look like or how they are bred. We have a ton of Pure APBT, Bullies, mixes, OEB (Old English Bulldog), and a New Sharpie! We even have Corso and Presa owners as well as Shepherds and a load of little dogs too! We are just dog people  We also have members that don't even have a dog at all.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Ha this forum is full of mixes! We are an all over dog community, we care about good owners not what your dogs look like or how they are bred. We have a ton of Pure APBT, Bullies, mixes, OEB (Old English Bulldog), and a New Sharpie! We even have Corso and Presa owners as well as Shepherds and a load of little dogs too! We are just dog people  We also have members that don't even have a dog at all.


HAHA! Yep, I'm one of them, at the moment, lol. Holly :rofl: is holding my dog for ransome, lol. Not really! We're just good friends and she's got a dog that I'm getting, as soon as I get a house, lol. She's just takin really good care of him for me right now! But, yes.. we have a wide array of dogs, be they purebred or mixed. I've had both, and don't care. As long as I care for and love the dog, and teach him proper boundaries, he/she in turn will be the best dog I can have the pleasure of calling my friend! That's all any of us on this board care about really, is responsible ownership. Welcome aboard, and your pack looks very happy!! Glad to have you here and look forward to interacting more with you in the future!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You have such a beautiful pack of baby dogs!!! I love them all and they look like they have a blast together. I give you mad props for doing all your dog grooming girl!! I had seven pits at one time many years ago and I think I was more tired then than I am now; I didn't even have my 2 yr old then and he is WILD. HAHA
That is a lot of toe nails to clip! 
I always take Kangol to the groomer because he wouldn't cooperate with me when I tried to bathe him once he turned 2. He'd let me but he was so big and I have a garden tub which isn't dog bathing friendly. I started taking him to the groomer a few years ago and they LOOOOOVE him there. There have been times that I've called and they weren't even open but they told me, "We're closed but the white pit bull can come in any time."
Anyway, my point to this story is that over the weekend I had to bathe Kangol after my son used him as a drawing canvas with a Sharpie marker and he was covered in black Sharpie. I haven't even attempted to bathe him myself in 3 years and he was less than cooperative. It took half a box of treats, me getting in tub with him, and constant sliding up and down the edge of the tub where I was sitting to block him so he wouldn't jump out. WTH? I doubt he acts that way with his groomer because she says he is her favorite client and the only one who cooperates and lets her do anything with his nails , ears, etc. I was dripping sweat so much by the time I was done I'm pretty sure I lost 5 lbs just doing that. He loves the hairdryer though- big baby. Well, I guess I don't really have a point to my story other than I give you mad props for grooming your own dogs! That is a BOATLOAD of nails to clips not to mention they are all big dogs and you are a tiny girl!! :cheers::cheers::thumbsup:haha
Again, love your pics!!


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh! I had no idea! I grew up with an Old Southern White American Bulldog and an awesome 100% Boudreaux APBT (way before anything ever happened with Mr. Floyd), but they were the only two well bred dogs I've had in my life. I really enjoy my mutts though. I can only hope they live as long as the last dogs in my life!


----------



## cuDDer (Jul 7, 2010)

nice pics !!!


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh man, the grooming is a pain. If I want to stay on top of everything I am Always busy. I alternate everyone on different days so I am grinding nails (one dog a day) or at least brushing a different dog every single day, then on weekends everyone gets the brushing again and MAJOR group playtime. I don't know what I'd do if I had to fit a human kid into that schedule lol. 
I also have a jacuzzi tub. It wouldn't be a problem if it weren't for the jets. I can ask (sometimes shove) all of my dogs in, but hair plus pump equals uh oh, so my poor guys I hate to even admit what they do for me. Right beside my huge corner tub, I have the most pitifully small 30" stand alone shower. Yeah, that's where they get bathed. The thing doesn't even have a door and they just stand there for me. Poor King pretty much looks like he's bending himself in half to fit inside of it. Maybe I should consider a groomer lol. I bet my guys would flip out with a dryer though! Water isn't a problem; as a matter of fact we all (me, my husband, and all of the dogs) just got out of the swimming pool lol. The nails are a pain though. Thank goodness I finally perfected the grinding thing! My accomplishment of the year I think. Although I do still have a tough time with King. He just won't be still. I can't hold him still like the others either, so it takes an entire meal's worth of dog food or treats and you're left soaking wet from all his slobber. Man I wonder if they know what they put me through! Of course they do I'm sure that's what I hear em back there talkin about when I'm not around. :roll: Thanks for the compliments though. And yea, people freak out over the idea of me controlling all of them when they see me coming. It's pretty funny. People either get as far away as they possibly can or they cling to the dogs. Either way it's great. I've thought about wearing like a hat cam or something to catch peoples' reactions when I go places.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG the grooming, I am two shy of what Holly has and minus the kids but I do all of my dogs grooming, oce a week I do nails and once a month we do baths and ears and anal glands. What a great group of dogs, I love them all, what great faces, they all look so happy and I have nice mix of dogs, three APBT's, 1 Dobe and a pit/lab mix. I love to walk them, now that two of my boys don't get along, I can only walk two at a time, hahah is much easier anywayz, but group time only happens with four of the five at t time, lol. 

Wow we are all very busy girls


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy cow, you do nails once a week!?! Guess that comes with practice. I've been doing mine for quite a while now, but I am still VERY slow at it. I suppose if I just picked a whole day like I do with bath day I could do everyone, but man my back would hurt after I finished. Maybe I should try to find a new position to do em in. This is gonna bother me now. Must work more efficiently. I would love to have a grooming table to work on, but they don't make any that are longer than King is, and since he's the hardest to work with it would be pointless for me to get one. Any suggestions lol?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

what a nice looking pack and you did great loading the pics. I cant wait to see more of them


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Holy cow, you do nails once a week!?! Guess that comes with practice. I've been doing mine for quite a while now, but I am still VERY slow at it. I suppose if I just picked a whole day like I do with bath day I could do everyone, but man my back would hurt after I finished. Maybe I should try to find a new position to do em in. This is gonna bother me now. Must work more efficiently. I would love to have a grooming table to work on, but they don't make any that are longer than King is, and since he's the hardest to work with it would be pointless for me to get one. Any suggestions lol?


hahah I have to do nails once a week, especially Demon, the Dobe's. ANd I clip thema nd file them with a nail file as the grinder thing freaks them all out, I have been doing them all since they were little, I just make them lay down on their backs, I sit up against the couch and I do al four paws in a few seconds and go tot he next dog, now when we do the monthly bath, it takes a little longer as I do ears at the same time. And my back does hurt after the monthly bathtime as I have to bend over the bath tub, whic is big enough for me to sit down in and stretch my legs out but I have trained them all, still working on this with Demon btu they all hop in, I bath and rinse, they put fron tpaws on the side of tub, I dry off top half, they jump out, I dry off the other half, lol. For King I could see you having a grooming table, you could make one yorself with stairs leading onto it for ones that have bad hips or knees. hmm let me see if I can remember how I built mine when I was showing lambs in high school, that has been a while ago, my memory is not what it used to be


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> I suppose if I just picked a whole day like I do with bath day I could do everyone, but man my back would hurt after I finished.


Lol. I do baths and nails every other week ( sometimes weekly) and man every time after I am done I am stuck in a hunch position. I tell everyone I am going with Great Danes next time! These 16-17 inch dogs are to freakin low to the ground!:rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Holly, that is a great idea, hahahah I want a tub that is my heigth, that the dogs can walk up into, so I do not have to stopp over


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmm... Great Danes...never considered the breed before, but I think you're onto something. I may have to convert lol. I know the permanent hunch position all too well, and I can't afford to get any shorter!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo girl, I am 5'10" and I think I have shrunk an inch since I have owned my pack now


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

You've got nothing to worry about lol you've got a whole foot on me. People tend to make very large detours around me when I have the dogs because they refuse to believe that I'm capable of controlling them. I'd like to be tall if even just for a day lol. Oh well, wishful thinking. Heck I wish King was the size of a min pin quite often


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah girl, a whole foot but I weigh in at 135, so I am tall and thin and people move well around me as well for the same reason, they love to see me walking with the kids cause they hold onto the "D" rings of the dogs collars


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww. Now that just sounds cute. You should have someone take a picture of it lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I will try for sure but I am usually the one holding the camera  But let me see what I can do, lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a beautiful pack you have. Great pics


----------



## MissMutt (Jul 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> What a beautiful pack you have. Great pics


Thank you. I LOVE the puppy on a tree in your signature! Everyone here seems to have beautiful dogs!


----------

